# New to Shark Fishing??



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Planning on trying some Shark Fishing from Fort McCrae area next weekend. I have a few 7/0 hooks and some 40 lb test line with 3 foot45lbwire leaders. Wondering if I need to upgrade that to 50 or so braided and and a longer and stronger leader. 

Additional Questions

Whats the best hook size?

Is is better to float the bait out 60 yds or so?

Whats the best bait and where would you recommend I get it?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

I like to use leaders that are at least5 -6 foot long and at least 150lb test for the smaller sharks.My favorite bait is a whole bonita but hardtails and ladyfish work great too.If using circle hooks I like a 16/0,if j hooks I like at least a 10/0.Good luck!


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Bullmaster. I am currently doing a bit of research on it on google. Do you buy your bonito at the local fish market or are they easy to catch? The website I was looking at earlier recommended running the leader through the baits mouth and tying twine or spot ties around the bait to keep it from falling apart. Is that necessary?

I was thinking of getting some of the power pro 50 lb test line and good leader..I am using an older spinning reel that will hold about 200 yds of 50 lb mono so I figured I should go with the smaller diameter braided.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Greenjeans,

I used a 3 foot 108lb Malin wire leader with 7/0 Gamakatsu circle hooks rigged with a lady fish head for the shark in the pic. I caught some ladyfish, then cut them in half at midpoint for bait. I ran the hook through the gills, brought the hook out and ran it through the body twice. I did not use any zip ties or thread to support the bait. I waded out 30 yards and made a 40 yard cast about 6:00amto catch this Blacktip. If you plan to float your bait out with a kayak, than you might need bigger gear, but from the surk my 50 P Line braid and 3ft 108lb Malin wire leader with 7/0 Gamakatsu hook with 3oz pyramid sinker was successful. I hope this helps. BTW, catch some ladyfish or any indigenous fish off the surf on light tackle and use that for bait if you can.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Greenjeans (7/12/2008)*I was thinking of getting some of the power pro 50 lb test line and good leader..I am using an older spinning reel that will hold about 200 yds of 50 lb mono so I figured I should go with the smaller diameter braided.


That must be one huge spinning reel! The 50 pound braid would be a good choice.Are you casting or yaking your baits out?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> I am using an older spinning reel that will hold about 200 yds of 50 lb mono so I figured I should go with the smaller diameter braided.




dang what type of reel is it?


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Correction on that line capacity.. I looked at it wrong. Its an old Olympic 5070 with a big surf rod on it. My Neighbor who moved away and had not been fishing in 20 years or so gave it to me. I just checked it again and its 90 yds of capacity at 50 lbs. I also have a Penn 309 that I have caught numerous Bull Reds on with 30 lb test line. 

Over the past few years I have neglected my fishing and been more into deer hunting but then I made the mistake of coming on this site. You have have given me the fever again. I know I need to upgrade my equiptment if I am going to get serious about it. 

Went to church this morn and then to Acadamy. Got some frozen squid and headed to Garcon Bridge boat ramp. When I got there it was lightnening some of the worse I have ever seen. Waited an hour for it to pass and it didnt. Then my son and I drove to Archie Glover and it was still lightening. Cast the bait net twice and caught what looked like two tiny puffer fish. 

Headed north back to Jim Fish camp and another storm was moving in from the Alabama Area. Decided it wasnt meant to be today. Came back home and worked on my lawnmower till dark. Next Sunday night I am going to give the shark fishing a try. I might need to buy one of those nicer Penns between now and then.

Have a great week and thanks for the advice guys. Much appreciated.:usaflag


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been shark fishing recently and didn't use nearly as much test as most everyone posted here... I have a 9 ft shakespeare rod that has a max limit of 40 lb, my line is only 30 lb test and my reel is also only for 30 lb test... we used steel leaders with 80 lb test,not sure the size of the hook.. however, sharks will bite anything bloody out there... this last week we went and had hopes of catching ladyfish and hardtail as bait, but we were unable to do so. luckily, one of the guys bought 3 mullets from the local fish market and we just chopped those up and used them... we caught 2 5' footers.... its probably safer to go with the stronger test, but if you arejust starting, lighter test will do fine.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

In my opinion, the length of leader and size of hook depends on how you are going to be fishing. If from a boat or kayaking bait out, I use longer heavy wire leaders. If casting from shore, I use a shorter leader with a heavy mono shock leader.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I am going to be camping out at Fort McRae on Sunday night. If I were to walk around more towards the Johnson Beach side do you think I would have any luck with the bait not washing ashore?

I was thinking of casting out near the jettys but with the fast current in that area it might just wash a 3 or 4 oz weight onshore.

I am a newbie to this and will need to upgrade from my older spinning reels and the Penn 309 that I have but I figure maybe I can catch something for a start.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

well since im a shark expert (not really i caught my first one yesterday) i notice what i was using was much smaller than every body else but it was super fun catching him. i was using a mitchell 306 with 15lb line and a 18in 30lb seven strand leader with a #1 treble hook. oh and if u havent figured it out i was fishing for kings and accidentally hooked my first shark. little 3ft shark was jumping all over the place. but i have hooked plenty if u can get fresh lady fish and cut them in half hook them in the rear of the half ur using and get ur bait in the draw.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

99% of the sharks you're going to catch are going to be around 3' so it's not necessary to limit your line capacity with 50# mono. Also, I wouldn't spend the money on braid if you're going to upgrade your setup soon. . I always use a 6/0 "J" hook w/ 30# test and a 3' steel leader. Just work your drag and you'll be fine. I caught a 7' hammerhead on 25# test from the pier. I didn't muscle him up but the line held up fine and it was a lot of fun. 



Now most of my gear is larger with heavier line and when I catch a shark I'm fishing for something else. It's not nearly as fun as it was when I tried to catch sharks and used my spinning reel and the lighter tackle. Buying all that bigger gear for shark fishing, (in my opinion) is just a waste of money and can suck the fun out of fighting a 4' shark. (which is the majority of what you're going to catch)



As far as bait goes, sharks will eat anything. Any bloody fish head will do the trick but most of mine were caught fishing for Reds with live elwives. I found an full can of spinach in the stomach of a 4' shark once.. Still had the label on it!



Hope that helped..


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Jarhead,

By the way, what is the best way to catch a ladyfish. I have never caught one. Dont they look like a tarpon?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not sure about targeting Ladyfish but Sabiki rigs will catch most of your baitfish. (you may know this already, and if so just disregard) They're like 3 bucks. If you're not familiar just ask someone at the tackle shop. They have 5 or so hooks on them and many times you can catch 4 or more with each drop. There's also the type with a red ribbon and no hooks. Pick up one of each. Sometimes and for no good reason they won't hit one and they'll tear the other up.. 



If you need any more info feel free to ask. I'm getting into offshore fishing and am completely clueless about that subject. I've been on here for weeks begging for info and gotten a lot of help. It's nice to know what I'm talking about and actually be GIVING the advice.. :letsdrink

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll put my $.02 in....everyone has good advise so take everyone's advise and pick and choose. As for me when targeting shark,I use a wire leadera few feet longer then the shark I'm targeting. Most of my shark leaders have Gomatsku (?) 6/0 and I like to put an 8-10 inch leader w/ a drop hook (smaller size hook stuck in the tail of thedead bait) attatched to themain leaderin the loop forthe6/0. When I was using a single hook set up, I was loosing a lot of sharks because they would tail whip the bait or hold the bait from the back and make a run. On my spinning gear I use 20 lb mono, and most of my leaders are 135 lb. My biggest shark rigs are only 3/0 reels w/ 60 lb. power braid, and 30 lb. mono. As for bait, I use 8-10 inch croaker, white trout, mullet, and bonita when you can get some. I always set out 2 rigs at a time minimum. 1 free lined and 1 on the bottom. You mentioned Garcon Point, and I use to shark fish there a lot....When I was a kid we shark fished off Ft. Pickins and lost a lot of BIG sharks!!! Good luck on your venture....:usaflag


----------



## perculator (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey fellers.......new to the forum. been reading for a couple of days. we'll be coming down to pensacola beach next weekend and i'm think about trying some shark fishin'.....never done it.

i'm taking the kiddos out on a charter for one day, but all the others i'll have nothing to do but sit at the beach and drink beer. 

i reckon i'll make my own leaders and give it a shot. borrowing a buddies surf rod......and i'll try to catch my own bait.

of course.......if i land one, i'm not sure what i'm gonna do with it. the only fish i've cut up are catfish, bass and the occasional trout.....is there a processor close to the beach that i could take it to? any shark that's not good to eat? any tips are appreciated.

anyway, i was stationed in pensacola in 92 and this will be my first trip back since........of all the places i've been it's my favorite.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know about fish processors oke but cleaning shark can be a real pain. Just be sure the gut the thing as soon as quick as you can.:sick


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin you catch 1, immediately gut it!!! Then just skin it like a catfish. Cut it into finger size chunks and fry it. You can also steak it out and cook it on the grill wrapped in tin foil with butter and lemon!!!:letsdrink

REMEMBER THE REGULATIONS:::

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=600 border=1><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD>1 per person or 2 per vessel per day, whichever is less </TD><TD>Practice of finning and filleting at sea prohibited</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

The only problem with long leader material is the difficulty in casting it. If your yaking it out or off the pier, long leader will work. I chose 3' wire leader since I was casting from the surf.


----------

